# launching shark bait from the beach



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I posted the idea yesterday of shooting your bait into the gulf by using a potato gun. Well, today, I found this you tube video of launching bait using a spud gun! For what it is worth!:whistling:
I can't get it to load, but search "my spud gun powered fishing line caster". This looks like something dooable and will launch a piece of bait a good distance from the rod. I would vary this method by attaching the bait to a spinning rod, opening the bail, and letting it fly.
Just another brain fart from an old fisherman who is bored during this cold weather.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Also search "surf cannon". This gives you a utube video of exactly what I'm talking about.My old fragile mind believes this might just work. It would sure beat wading, kayaking, or surf boarding out in cold weather to get your bait far enough from the beach for sharks, redfish, etc.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

haha thats a kick ass idea i have made quite a few of them over the years but never once thought of the idea of trying to launch my bait off the beach... im definately gonna have to test this theory and make one again lol


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Now there is an idea!!! I have thought before of having some way to launch the bait, but never though of a potato gun. that sounds like it would work. I wonder if there are any regulations that it would break.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

How about this one


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My mother always said "an idle mind is the devils workplace", so I'm still thinking!
What if you used a bonita filet as bait, wrapped in cheeze cloth, and hooked and weighted inside the cloth. This should provide a good seal inside the tube and the bait should hold together with the cloth during the "launching". The good stuff (blood, small pieces of bonita, etc) would go thru the cheeze cloth to attract the fish. I believe the cloth would stay on the hook after the cast, and even after a bite so you would not be littering the beach with trash like you would floating the bait out in a box, etc. Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

or you can get a fishing kite :thumbsup: just another option....





 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fishing-Kite-Ca...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c17d302b5


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A kite will work if the wind is blowing offshore.
The sinkershooter looks interesting also.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If any of you are using something bigger than a piece of cut bait
and a penn 8500 this article about old school shark great Herb Goodman
The way this guy had of puttin a bait off the beach was nothin short of COOL....... http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=1729 By the way this is a very good site and organization of sportsmen who are dedicated to preserving and legitimizing the sport
of Land Based Shark Fishing. Without their continued efforts in educating
the public and fighting for the rights of this sport there wouldn't be any place to shark fish on the beach.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

That is what my friend mike on NAS does from the seawall, i dont know how many of you have ever seen him out there but he is the guy that uses the remote control boat that says busters delivery service on the side and let m tell yah he hooks into lots of nice nice fish by being able to position the bait exactly where he wants it


----------

